

Ask HN:  Do you look at who wrote a comment before you read it? - amohr

Just curious.  It seemed like some people pay a lot of attention to who comes and goes.  Really the only time I look at the author of a post is if they mention specifics about what they do or if there's a back and forth gong on.
======
mixmax
I do quite a bit.

Since I visit here every day I get to know the styles and personalities of
other frequent posters, I have seen many comments by them, and seen a lot of
their blogs.

This adds to the conversation, since I can often tell why usernames I
recognize argue in a certain way.

I also often remember previous discussions I've had with certain users. This
is a good thing, since I know the intellectual integrity of a user I recognize
when a back-and-forth dicussion ensues.

------
sounddust
I rarely look at the names unless it's an extended conversation and I want to
make sure I'm still talking to the same person.

The usernames on this site are very small and inconspicuous. I take that as a
sign that HN wants us to focus on the content of the message rather than the
author. When I'm on sites which place more visual emphasis on the author
(names in big fonts, avatars, etc), then I always notice who writes comments.

